# Cleaning algae from exterior walls?



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

Looking for a bit of advice if anyone has cleaned the algae from exterior walls?

House has got rough looking lately, very green and dirty with the damp weather we’ve had.

Been told Hypochlorite would do the job, but I was wondering if there was anything else maybe a bit more user friendly? Also heard of white vinegar being used.

Could I use surfex or snow foam in a Lance? Something I could apply via the power washer/ Lance. 

Thanks all!

Rían


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Look for a product called algon ,user friendly (organic) vinegar based


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

BAC-50

https://job-prices.co.uk/best-moss-killer/

Dilutes at 40-1 to 25-1. Amazing stuff for moss and algae. It's all I use now (with some bleach too)


----------



## vwbloke (Apr 27, 2007)

Is there anything out there that'll clean but also keep it at bay for a longer period?

Corner of my parents house has a spot that never sees sun and is always lethal in the wet. They are getting older so I'm more and more worried about them falling. I know nothing will stop it coming back but I have to power wash that corner 3-4 times every winter.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Another + for BAC50

Price seems to have gone up a lot, which I suspect is due to demand for biocides due to COVID.

Edit - just seen for around £35 for 5 litres delivered on Amazon


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Didn’t the op ask for user friendly products &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks all for the recommendations everyone! I’ll do a bit of research on those and see what happens!

Bit of detailing for the house! Might even take some photos!


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Alfie7777 said:


> Didn't the op ask for user friendly products ��


Yeah, I suppose I meant less harmful/dangerous so the Algon might be the way I go. I know I'll need PPE etc, but the heavy stuff would put me off a bit. Don't mind diluting etc


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Alfie7777 said:


> Didn't the op ask for user friendly products ��


More user friendly than hypo was the question.
The hypo at 15% solution we use at work when fresh is quite potent stuff.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Have a look at ‘wet and forget’.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've used Ultima XP for moss on the patio, decking and tarmac drive

Its good stuff.
Mix at 1:9 and apply with a garden pump sprayer.

Leave it to do its business for a few days and the moss goes brown and disappears.

https://www.prokleen.co.uk/ultima-plus-xp


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

James_R said:


> I've used Ultima XP for moss on the patio, decking and tarmac drive
> 
> Its good stuff.
> Mix at 1:9 and apply with a garden pump sprayer.
> ...


BAC50 based, IMO always cheaper to buy BAC50 and dilute down.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I would forget hypochlorite, It's very good but stinks, will bleach any tarmac it runs on, and will kill any plants if any runs onto the garden. Algon is a good shout, but I use Solclens, from Guardian Products at Barnoldswick. I've bigged it up on here before, it is the one product you can buy which will revolutionise your life. I've used it since 1985, and will not use anything else. Everyone who I have given some to has been blown away by it. It will clean your car interior, engine, remove fly splats, clean under the arches, clean the bathroom, UPVC, can be used in carpet cleaning machines, clean the kitchen(It's food safe), oven, and will remove algae and mildew. It will spot clean your carpets if you spill on them. I sprayed a strong mix on my stone flags at the front of the house where the sun doesn't reach, the stone goes very green there. I put down a strong Solclens mix, left it and forgot about it. A week or so later when I was sweeping up I noticed the flags were considerably less green, so I put some more down, left it, and after a few weeks they looked cleaner than they usually are after power washing. This stuff is the best product you have never heard of, it's my go-to solution for any mark. Costs around £17 for 5 litres concentrate, dilute between 1-10 to 1-100.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have used Spear and Jackson Spray and Leave with good results before and have just applied it again today to fence panels, decking, some paving and some block paving, takes a few weeks to see a meaningful result but very quick and easy to apply


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you are a Costco member, try Wet and Forget. Reasonable price there, but expensive elsewhere.

https://www.wetandforget.co.uk/


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad I stumbled on to this thread as I need to treat my rendering that has algae.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

James_R said:


> I've used Ultima XP for moss on the patio, decking and tarmac drive
> 
> Its good stuff.
> Mix at 1:9 and apply with a garden pump sprayer.
> ...


Seconded, and can be got from places quite cheap, e.g. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultima-Plus-XP-Ultimate-Cleaner-Perfect/dp/B08777B7RG/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Ultima+Plus+XP&qid=1614037364&sr=8-3

Spray twice a year , early spring and autum and all will stay clear.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ridders66 said:


> I would forget hypochlorite, It's very good but stinks, will bleach any tarmac it runs on, and will kill any plants if any runs onto the garden. Algon is a good shout, but I use Solclens, from Guardian Products at Barnoldswick. I've bigged it up on here before, it is the one product you can buy which will revolutionise your life. I've used it since 1985, and will not use anything else. Everyone who I have given some to has been blown away by it. It will clean your car interior, engine, remove fly splats, clean under the arches, clean the bathroom, UPVC, can be used in carpet cleaning machines, clean the kitchen(It's food safe), oven, and will remove algae and mildew. It will spot clean your carpets if you spill on them. I sprayed a strong mix on my stone flags at the front of the house where the sun doesn't reach, the stone goes very green there. I put down a strong Solclens mix, left it and forgot about it. A week or so later when I was sweeping up I noticed the flags were considerably less green, so I put some more down, left it, and after a few weeks they looked cleaner than they usually are after power washing. This stuff is the best product you have never heard of, it's my go-to solution for any mark. Costs around £17 for 5 litres concentrate, dilute between 1-10 to 1-100.


Can you pick this up online anywhere? Website for Guardian looks like they are pretty industrial/trade?


----------



## sniktaw (Mar 25, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Can you pick this up online anywhere? Website for Guardian looks like they are pretty industrial/trade?


I couldn't so I emailed them. Very responsive. Minimum order of 10l and quoted £40 delivered to CT14.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Check out site sponsor Anachem's Anti Moss product.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=425118

Cheers 
David


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

You don't want to be handling hypo if you are not familiar with it, bleaches stuff and kills the lawn, likes eyeballs as well. Pretend it is battery acid and you won't go far wrong. Wear PPE for these things. I personally wouldn't use it if it was me, not in this kind of circumstance.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

91davidw said:


> Check out site sponsor Anachem's Anti Moss product.
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=425118
> 
> ...


my product is very similar to BAC-50 in strength, the main difference being the chloride base - theirs is the Benzalkonium, and mine is the didecyldimethylammonium (try saying that after a glass or two of beer!)

both do essentially the same thing, at the same dilutions!

what I would say, is wait for a few weeks until better weather comes in, otherwise with any of these products, you are wasting them when its too wet.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

sniktaw said:


> I couldn't so I emailed them. Very responsive. Minimum order of 10l and quoted £40 delivered to CT14.


They are very good to deal with, a 'proper' family company. Paul, the owner, is very approachable.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Wet and Forget have 10% off with code HOUSE10, I got the patio and shower cheaper than amazon this morning (can't get to Costco at the moment).


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

James_R said:


> I've used Ultima XP for moss on the patio, decking and tarmac drive
> 
> Its good stuff.
> Mix at 1:9 and apply with a garden pump sprayer.
> ...





SadlyDistracted said:


> Seconded, and can be got from places quite cheap, e.g. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultima-Plus-XP-Ultimate-Cleaner-Perfect/dp/B08777B7RG/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Ultima+Plus+XP&qid=1614037364&sr=8-3
> 
> Spray twice a year , early spring and autum and all will stay clear.


:thumb:

And doesn't knacker the tarmac.
Great on the decking, and uPVC.

I'm finding it hard to find a reason to buy anything else.


----------

